# Apistogramma for 'sale'



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I picked up some Apistogrammas, if anyone would like some I can bring it to the meeting. You tell me how much you want to pay for them:

Apistogramma baenschi 'inka 50'
Apistogramma hongsloi 'red stroke'


----------

